# Font hack attempt -- "Update your Kindle" grayed out



## smidgebean (Dec 31, 2009)

After reading about how wonderful the font hack is, I decided to try it on my new K2 US version 2.3. I grabbed a file, which after unzipping it was a folder, which I pasted into my Kindle's root folder. Disconnected, but when I went to select "Update your Kindle," it was grayed out. Then I thought maybe I needed to paste just a file, not the whole folder, so I deleted the fonts folder I just pasted in, and pasted the "update_ufh_droid_install-k2.bin" file into the root folder. Disconnected again, and still "Update your Kindle" was grayed out. 

I did find one post that mentioned this, but that poster had put the file somewhere other than the root folder, and that isn't the problem here. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## smidgebean (Dec 31, 2009)

New info, in case it helps... I just tried a hard reboot, after which I got a message that the "software update was unsuccessful." What software update? Does that have anything to do with the font hack?

Thanks again!
Tracy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe 2.3 is the latest software version.  You should be okay until another update is announced.  
I'm going to go look, but I'm pretty sure mine is grayed out also.  
deb


Yes, mine is grayed out also.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Make sure that you got the right file for the version of the Kindle that you have.  (Ie., the original Sprint K2 or the newer K2i that uses AT&T.)  I know that this has occasionally tripped people up.


----------



## smidgebean (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, marianner! Apparently I have the k2i, not the US version. It was a gift, and I'd just assumed it was the US version. I installed the k2i and it worked like a charm!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I helped!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You helped me, too! Thank you! I guess when I ordered the Kindle2, they gave me the international version without me realizing it. Cool!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> You helped me, too! Thank you! I guess when I ordered the Kindle2, they gave me the international version without me realizing it. Cool!


Yes, all new K2s are the international version.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

Which is the correct terminology, "International" or "Global"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Phil, I think Amazon mostly says Global. . . .folks around here mostly say International. . . .


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. I sort of figured the two terms were being used interchangeably.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you find that changing your font helped with contrast and readability or did you just want a font that you're more comfortable with (I know that doesn't quite make sense...)?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

raven312 said:


> Did you find that changing your font helped with contrast and readability or did you just want a font that you're more comfortable with (I know that doesn't quite make sense...)?


For me: both. I find that the Georgia2 font provides better contrast and readability than the default font, plus it is more like the most commonly used serifed fonts used in paper books, making me feel just a bit more like I'm reading a DTB and not a computer screen.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you!  I'll try that one, too.


----------

